# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Accented text

## ronaldM

There seem to be many internet sites with Russian text but does anyone know of internet sites with accented Russian texts?

----------


## Оля

Russians self don't do that, because we don't need it. If foreigners do it, they can make mistakes. So don't trust such sites, if you even find them.

----------


## Анатолий

That's a bit harsh - not to trust but I don't think I saw such sites. There are books for kids and foreigners that use such accents. I am a native speaker but I don't know how to input word stress diacritics.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Russians themselves (or just nothing, you dont need self here) don't do that, because we (they if you choose themselves) don't need it. If foreigners do it, they can make mistakes. So don't trust such sites, if you even find them.

  

> That's a bit harsh - not to trust but I don't think I've seen such sites. There are books for kids and foreigners that use such accents. I am a native speaker but I don't know how to input word stress diacritics.

 Ой очередь моя наконец-то пришла!   ::   ::

----------


## basurero



----------


## Оля

Ты не поставил ударение на I  :P

----------


## Wowik

[quote=basurero]

----------


## laxxy

[quote=basurero]

----------


## basurero

[quote=laxxy][quote=basurero]

----------


## laxxy

[quote=basurero][quote=laxxy][quote=basurero]

----------


## MOG

[quote=basurero]

----------


## basurero

[quote=MOG][quote=basurero]

----------


## Lampada

[quote=basurero][quote=MOG][quote=basurero]

----------


## Dogboy182

> когда я пишу по-английски

 Shouldn't it be пишу на английском.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by basurero   когда я пишу по-английски   Shouldn't it be пишу на английском.

 Да, можно сказать _на английском языке_, а _по-русски, по-английски_ - наречия.

----------


## Оля

пишу по-английски = пишу на английском.

----------


## chaika

>if you use it as a verb it is acceptable to place the accent on the second syllable  
referring to the verb "accent."  
Что это такое? Кто писал такой словарь? Никогда в жизни не слышал, как говорили acc

----------


## Оля

Даже я всегда знала, что надо говорить ́accent   ::

----------


## kt_81

[quote=chaika] Никогда в жизни не слышал, как говорили acc

----------


## Оля

> Может кто-то что-то напутал..

 Наверное, этот "кто-то" говорит на всех языках, кроме английского   ::

----------


## laxxy

I'd say "I have a Russian Accent", but "I accEnt this word on the second syllable".
I'll check how professional English speech pathologists at our school say it though  ::

----------


## Propp

the Accent - is a noun
to accEnt - is a verb.

----------


## laxxy

> the Accent - is a noun
> to accEnt - is a verb.

 well that's what I thought, but apparently the former version seems more acceptable to people here even as a verb.

----------


## basurero

Произношение, конечно, зависит во многом от места и от человека.

----------


## Wowik

> Произношение, конечно, зависит во многом от места и от человека.

 Не место красит человека, а человек место.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by basurero  Произношение, конечно, зависит во многом от места и от человека.   Не место красит человека, а человек место.

 не краска местит человека, а человек краску...   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> не краска местит человека, а человек краску...

 Неплохо... Сам придумал?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Оля] 

> не краска местит человека, а человек краску...

 Неплохо... Сам придумал?  :: [/quote:21xvxthc]
ну конечно!   ::

----------


## Zaya

http://rb.foto.radikal.ru/0709/dc/2a638ff5b526.jpg 
Со всей ответственностью заявляю: ударения в словах расставлены правильно. 
Была у меня где-то "Судьба человека" с ударениями и русско-чешским словариком в конце книги. Я пыталась её читать, но долго не выдержала, потому что мне эти ударения, разумеется, только мешали.

----------


## Ramil

::  И откуда вы только эти ветки откапываете : )

----------


## сэи

> 本当ですか?!?!

  

> はい、本当ですよ！でも、易くないです。

 えぇ！laxxyさんとbasureroさんの２人はもしかして日本人ですか。

----------


## Wowik

А в японском как ударения ставят?

----------


## сэи

> А в японском как ударения ставят?

 If I got your question right, the answer is нет.

----------


## Rtyom

Никак.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Wowik  А в японском как ударения ставят?   If I got your question right, the answer is нет.

 The question was "how?.."   ::  
So the answer is "no"?   ::   
(Sorry, сэи, I just can't translate the question into English)

----------


## сэи

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by Wowik  А в японском как ударения ставят?   If I got your question right, the answer is нет.

 The question was "how?.."   ::  
So the answer is "no"?   ::   
(Sorry, сэи, I just can't translate the question into English)[/quote:221j51ic] 
Heh... I thought there was something weird about it I couldn't figure out... ^^ 
The translation I get is: And in Japanese as accents put?  
So I figured it meant some like "Are accents put in Japanese?" or something of the sort.

----------


## Оля

_How put they accents in Japanese?_

----------


## сэи

> _How put they accents in Japanese?_

 How do they put accents in Japanese? 
Hm... they don't. Well, written Japanese. Spoken does have pitches and so sometimes. 
Edit: I'm probably not getting the question right even now... Because it does sound very weird...

----------


## Zaya

So, there is no stress mark in the Japanese language? 
We don't usually put it in Russian texts, but rarely it's necessary, just not to be misunderstood.

----------


## Zaya

> _How put they accents in Japanese?_

 I'd say 'How to accent a Japanese word/text?' Но это дело вкуса.)
Не знаю, куда они там вообще могут ударение прилепить, с такой-то формой записи.))

----------


## сэи

> So, there is no stress mark in the Japanese language? 
> We don't usually put it in Russian texts, but rarely it's necessary, just not to be misunderstood.

 I'm not sure what exactly a "stress mark" is. But no, Japanese doesn't have it almost surely. You can't put a

----------


## Zaya

_Chopsticks are called hashi in Japanese. The intonation drops downward on the shi. If you pronounce the word with a lift in intonation at the end you are saying "bridge" instead of "chopsticks"!_
If they look the same, how do you distinguish one from another? If the example is wrong, are there any words in Japanese, that can be confused? Or it's always clear because of the context?

----------


## сэи

> _Chopsticks are called hashi in Japanese. The intonation drops downward on the shi. If you pronounce the word with a lift in intonation at the end you are saying "bridge" instead of "chopsticks"!_
> If they look the same, how do you distinguish one from another? If the example is wrong, are there any words in Japanese, that can be confused? Or it's always clear because of the context?

 Hehe, that's why Japanese couldn't adopt the Roman alphabet a few years back when they tried. =) 
For that word, hashi, there are several different kanji (Chinese characters) that can be used. 橋、箸...   
The first character can be read as "hashi" and means bridge. The second one is read as "hashi" but means chopsticks.  
So that's why different words are said almost same way or exactly the same way. In spoken Japanese, the context would give out the meaning. In written the kanji would easily tell the meaning. 
That's the best explanation I can give with my knowledge of Japanese (I'm still a beginner after all ^^). 
Edit: Hm, not sure everyone can see the Japanese here... Anyway, I wrote two characters there.

----------


## Zaya

> That's the best explanation I can give with my knowledge of Japanese (I'm still a beginner after all ^^).

 Thank you. I've understood it.)

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Propp  the Accent - is a noun
> to accEnt - is a verb.   well that's what I thought, but apparently the former version seems more acceptable to people here even as a verb.

 I'd say *a*ccent for both. The verb "to acc*e*ntuate" though is always on the the E.

----------


## Zaya

> the Accent - is a noun
> to accEnt - is a verb.

 А я соглашусь. Хотя бы потому, что для английского такая смена ударения - обычное дело. А ещё потому, что сказать accEnted мне легче, чем Accented.)) http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define. ... =428&ph=on
Второй вариант здесь стоит с пометкой US.  :P  Э-э-э, вообще-то это дискуссия годовой давности... Ну да ладно.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Propp  the Accent - is a noun
> to accEnt - is a verb.   А я соглашусь. Хотя бы потому, что для английского такая смена ударения - обычное дело. А ещё потому, что сказать accEnted мне легче, чем Accented.)) http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define. ... =428&ph=on
> Второй вариант здесь стоит с пометкой US.  :P

 Зэ verb: to Accent и to accEnt, это и то и другое можно. 
Но я должен сказать, что в американской речи гораздо чаще говорят первый вариант.

----------


## Zaya

> Зэ verb: to Accent и to accEnt,_и то и другое можно.

 или  

> Зэ verb: to Accent и to accEnt, то есть и то и другое можно.

----------

